# Dump insert and spreader concerns



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I am purchasing a Truckcraft TC-120 insert. Have a V-box, it works fine. But would like to leave insert in year round. I'm a one man band and am looking for simplicity. Have researched threads and posts . Have researched/called truckcraft and downeaster. Going with truckcraft TC-130 for weight issues. Know most pros and cons of V-box vs. tailgate replacement spreaders. Using sand treated with liquid chloride. About 2 tons per event, not incl. will calls. Due to light weight of alum. box, when load is near rear of box, I'm concerned that the box will not lower or lower slower than normal (no power down). Also concerned about enough output from spreader. Anyone with experience with inserts/tailgate replacement spreaders,youtr input would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

The truckcraft I have lowers fine, gravity only though. The hinges are as far back as you could put them so unless more weight is rearward of them than in front I dont see a problem. The only time Ive had lowering issues was when I had weight up high and upon raising it shifted past the hinge point. At that point though unless its bolted down what ever your tipping is coming out. One thing to consider is that the inserts are not anywhere near as strong as a real dump bed. You wont be driving with it up if thats what you where thinking. Should you need to shift material back you will need to find a flat level surface to pull to and shift it before you continue. They are helpful if you have a truck that needs occasional material dumping, but are no substitute for a real dump. Hope this helps


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from. I would be using it for transporting small amounts of dirt, river rock, tree trimmings , etc. . Definitely not broken concrete,rip rap and the like. If you have a spreader for it, do you think it puts out enough material? Not looking for something to do the interstate with, but more than a lawn spreader.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I dont have the spreader your thinking of, its a little rich for my blood, but always wanted to try it. I mounted a tailgate spreader to the bed a few years ago, but I just push with that truck now. Truckcraft makes a good insert as I have really beat on mine over the years, Of course had I known I was going to need a dump I would have just bought a 1 ton dumper for the same price at the time.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

That's funny. I had a one ton flatbed dump and am going to a dump insert. "business remodeling ". Thank you.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have the T-120S, and the T-130 spreader.... love them both. I have run 50+ tons through it this season... no problems, accept when I backed into a pole....another story..... It will put out as much salt as you will ever need.

I can easily get 2+ tons on the short model. And I drive with it up all the time in the lots that I do because I know there are no overhead obstructions..... you just have to be careful of fast turns. Aluminum does not allow materials to slide as easily as metal, so in my opinion not driving with it up would slow me down way to much.... 

I had originally planned on buying a V box as well.......and I like the fact that you don't have to tilt a vbox to maintain flow. But I use the dump year round and am pleased with my decision..


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

There is a post on craigs list in Detroit for a used Truckcraft dump insert with a spreader for like 4200.00 if I remember right.

Regards Mike


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

mvhauler;743865 said:


> That's funny. I had a one ton flatbed dump and am going to a dump insert. "business remodeling ". Thank you.


Without knowing what you do the rest of the year I will say that an insert is better for maintenance trucks. With my sides I can haul 5-6 yards of mulch, lots of grass, or load it up to the roof with tools in a SRW truck. The advantage of going to a 1 ton is that is is a little stronger, holds a little more, and usually lowers the COG. Although payloads are going to be about the same. Really if you are hauling anything over 2K in the bed regularly than a pickup isnt the right truck. Either way it sure beats unloading by hand.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

First off ,I'd like to thank you guys for responding. I almost didn't post because I thought it might come across as another "dumb" question. Stumbled across this site and glad I did. A lot of insight gained from numerous topics. In a nutshell, changed jobs a year ago(now working city street dept.) and don't have time to do some of my side work. Sold some equip.. Too hard to find anyone to show up for work. Haul driveway rock, river rock, etc.. Still keep winter business.....working out well. People here are into sand and price. Went from 4 speed 1 ton to auto pickup. really make time with the auto. dump insert for small deliveries of rock, odds n ends. COG is a concern, but with a little common sense......and if a load is too big, I have a larger truck. I think that equip. in Detroit was also on e-bay. Needed spinner and motor. Maybe other things. Older also. Looks like there have been some design improvements since then.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Running 8' inserts with spreader on F-350's. 3 full buckets of salt every time they go out. 5 yards of mulch all summer long. Great for clean up and bush trimming too. 

Running Downeaster's as the center lift ramp will never leave you with the bed stuck in the up position AND now they offer power up/power down. BYE BYE bed stuck up in the air. As for the spreader I much perfer the center discharge on my Downeaster spreaders. Al past are easy to get and not stuck having to use the electrical plauged controll box from Truckcraft. 

I do like the looks of the Truckcraft and if I was to do it again the only regret I have is not goign SS on the insert. The spreader comes SS. When it is time to replavce the insert it will be with a Downeaster SS. No questions asked. 

Best, 
Ron G.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

4 evergreen,

What did you pay for your Down Easter inserts? Who sells them in Northern Illinois? i have never seen one around here.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Currently no dealer in IL, but is it my understanding that is about to change real soon.

I buy direct from Costal Metal Fab and have it shipped LTL. My total cost a few years ago with frieght was around $5,500.00 for the insert and the spreader. I did the install myself.





































Ron G.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

4 everreen, When you say center lift ramp, are you talking underbody scissors hoist? Do you use some kind of flap or splash guard to prevent material from being thrown on truck, or is that much of a problem with that center discharge?


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

*Inserts*

How long have you been running this setup? How are the dump insert holding up to the salt? Do you do anything to prevent rust on the dump insert?

Thanks
Mike



4evergreenlawns;746537 said:


> Currently no dealer in IL, but is it my understanding that is about to change real soon.
> 
> I buy direct from Costal Metal Fab and have it shipped LTL. My total cost a few years ago with frieght was around $5,500.00 for the insert and the spreader. I did the install myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

The aluminum Truck Craft lowers fine. We use ours to haul snow from parking ramps as well as to salt with. Yesterday it was 2 degrees here and with an empty box it still lowered fine without power down.

Go with the Truckcraft, you won't be disappointed! Thumbs Up


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

SnowGuy73;1602608 said:


> The aluminum Truck Craft lowers fine. We use ours to haul snow from parking ramps as well as to salt with. Yesterday it was 2 degrees here and with an empty box it still lowered fine without power down.
> 
> Go with the Truckcraft, you won't be disappointed! Thumbs Up


I have to say that i had the aluminum Truckcraft short insert and I had constant problems with it not coming down in the the cold..... so bad I got rid of it......

I loved the tool but its needed power up and down.....

it was very frustrating


----------

